# Manzanita Driftwood source????



## SNDMN8Z (Feb 2, 2012)

New to the forum and I have been trying to get my 75g tank set up but still in need of a reliable source for this wood. Does anyone have some for sale or know how to get ahold of it :-? Thanks for reading.

-J


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

http://manzanita.com/ - that's the place to go!


----------



## SNDMN8Z (Feb 2, 2012)

I have emailed them twice with no luck. I see that they are selling on ebay as well but nothing like what is on their site.


----------



## SNDMN8Z (Feb 2, 2012)

I take that back they are not the ones I looked at but I have seen this site. Ill try them out and see. Manzanita-driftwood.com is the one that I have contacted.

Thanks for the info.

-J


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

www.manzanita-driftwood.com should have replied to you he was very helpfull with me


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I was thinking of adding some manzanita driftwood to my 150 gallon. However, my fish spook easily and crash into the glass. This is especially true with my Silver Dollars, but my Uaru also sometimes pushes my Severums out of the way.

Do I have to worry about my fish getting hurt by swimming into the driftwood?

Mike


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

jd lover said:


> www.manzanita-driftwood.com should have replied to you he was very helpfull with me


^^^Truth!

The guy is a vendor on MFK. He's great and is helping me pick out a couple pieces for my 135.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

mambee said:


> I was thinking of adding some manzanita driftwood to my 150 gallon. However, my fish spook easily and crash into the glass. This is especially true with my Silver Dollars, but my Uaru also sometimes pushes my Severums out of the way.
> 
> Do I have to worry about my fish getting hurt by swimming into the driftwood?
> 
> Mike


i wouldnt worry too much at the worse youll get a scratch or 2 and itll clear on its own

i have some in one of my discus tank and these guys spooks like **** and they all been fine


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Have you checked your LFS? One of my LFS (not so local) carries it there just pricey.


----------



## SNDMN8Z (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah i havent gotten anything from him in over a week since I have emailed. Its too bad since he has some gorgeous pieces that I would like to have in my setup. Manzanita.com has some good pieces too, just not sure if its exactly wha Im looking for or not?


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

SNDMN8Z said:


> Yeah i havent gotten anything from him in over a week since I have emailed. Its too bad since he has some gorgeous pieces that I would like to have in my setup. Manzanita.com has some good pieces too, just not sure if its exactly wha Im looking for or not?


i would try again or try calling him. its weird that he wont answer. i know hes a sponsor on simply and mfk so i doubt **** just blow off new customers. i havent even order from him and already he seems like a great guy.


----------



## SNDMN8Z (Feb 2, 2012)

Took the advice to contact him again and he got back to me. Got a few pieces that will be delivered in a few days. Thanks. BTW, what is simply and MFK?


----------



## SNDMN8Z (Feb 2, 2012)

These are the pieces that I purchased from him yesterday. What do you think?


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

MFK is Monster Fish Keepers, dedicated to the big stuff mainly.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

those pieces looks good. MFK= monsterfishkeepers and simply is simplydiscus. i thought it was weird that he wouldnt reply. sometimes emails and such dont always go through so i tend to call up the suppliers if its something im really interested in


----------

